# Let's talk bottom labels...



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been debating bottom labels for a few weeks now and I'm looking for some input on this. I think it adds a little something extra to a shirt. But is it really a selling factor? Is it worth the small investment or do most people do without??


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If adding bottom labels forces you to increase your retail price, I would vote against it. It's not something most consumers want to pay for.

But if your costs are fairly low and you can take on the additional cost without raising your retail price, then it is definitely a nice feature to have as part of your overall branded product.


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

That's kind of what I was thinking also. What I've been struggling with is do you then match the bottom label color to the neck label. For the neck we're doing black label white font, but I would want the bottom label to kind of match the design. Granted you won't see the neck label when you're wearing it but presenting the shirt to a potential buyer I would think 2 different color labels would look funny.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a real good branding element. You can do two different color combos, one set of labels of black/white and the other set white/black so you can match your neck labels if you ever change them. That's what our customers do and it looks awesome.


----------



## 100Weight (Jan 20, 2011)

Personally I think they are a nice addition to a t-shirt, I think it shows your a decent quality brand and your not just printing t-shirts up and flogging them as quick as possible. It helps to build a brand I think...We use them  I just got 1000 in the mail!


----------



## tiredew (Mar 11, 2009)

When considering this it would be helpful to think about what the actual cost of the bottom labels is. Do folks have any resources or insight into how much, say, 1000 bottom labels cost + labor cost?


----------



## 100Weight (Jan 20, 2011)

True true, 1000 cost me around £250 and they're going to last me quite a while so if you spread out the cost its very minimal. It's costing me £20 to get 100 attached by a local dressmaker, again not much. I think its worth it to add something a bit different to what everyone else it doing.


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree, I think it's not the best place to cut costs. I find the little trim on tees to be kind of fun...and they have been a selling point for me personally.


----------



## Relentless909 (Sep 24, 2010)

i am also looking to do these for the first time and am looking for a company to try this out with. i found someone on ebay that will do 300 for roughly 85 dollars u.s. i was just skeptical of the quality.


----------



## ProperGnar (Dec 19, 2010)

Relentless909 said:


> i am also looking to do these for the first time and am looking for a company to try this out with. i found someone on ebay that will do 300 for roughly 85 dollars u.s. i was just skeptical of the quality.


i just ordered bottom labels from an ebay seller. it was $60 for 200. it took like a month and a half to recieve but the quality was really well and i'll definitely be using them again. theres pictures on my blog


----------



## tiredew (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome tags + tees. Raise your prices.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

ProperGnar said:


> i just ordered bottom labels from an ebay seller. it was $60 for 200. it took like a month and a half to recieve but the quality was really well and i'll definitely be using them again. theres pictures on my blog


Could you post a link to the seller you got those from?


----------



## patchzone (Jan 27, 2011)

can you tell me what is bottom labels...


----------



## ProperGnar (Dec 19, 2010)

eBay My World - fancyweaver heres the ebay seller


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

I also ordered mine on eBay, it was around $80 for 600, and the quality is great. They came from China and took a while, but it was well worth it.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

BaySickClothing said:


> I also ordered mine on eBay, it was around $80 for 600, and the quality is great. They came from China and took a while, but it was well worth it.


Thanks for this great info.
I also checked their site, but could not find any information regarding the type and formatting of the artwork they need from the customer.

Thanks, Robert


----------



## ISHUES Clothing (Apr 26, 2011)

Now, my brand is new so i dont have much selling advise, but bottom labels were something that we figured would give us that look of really caring about the product rather than just giving the impression we print and flip. Id really like to see more market results of with and without the labels to see if its worth doing to each shirt, because at my volumes, its adding just under a dollar a piece and thats a dollar of profit we potentially losing if it adds little to no sales. 

I could see it maybe being the deciding factor for an iffy buyer if they see that you put extra effort into upping the creativity of your shirts, and displaying your brand and some important info such as "MADE IN USA. HAND PRINTED" on it.


----------



## Fredrock (May 4, 2011)

ProperGnar said:


> i just ordered bottom labels from an ebay seller. it was $60 for 200. it took like a month and a half to recieve but the quality was really well and i'll definitely be using them again. theres pictures on my blog


Great site... Those tags... What are they printed on... They look nice... I picture the Ecko Unltd. for sum reason.


----------



## LightworkCO (May 6, 2011)

where do you guys get the bottom labels? can i please have a site with affordable prices?


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

this is where i got mine

Home • World Wide Label • High-Quality Woven Fabric Labels


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i got them off of ebay though, they list their products on ebay as well and they're usually a little bit cheaper


----------

